# Prop removal help



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not positive without seeing a picture
but you might be dealing with a propeller lock.
A security device to prevent theft.

like this...

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/accessories/acscitemdetail/5/320/1139/8541/all/1/2702/0/detail.aspx


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

That's it, any idea on removal with out the keys?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Make a tool to fit the holes and unscrew the cotter pin plug first.
Then another tool to fit the holes on the threaded collar.
Or....if you have the time and patience
a small diameter center punch and tap the cotter key plug unscrewed first.
Then use channel locks to unscrew the collar.
It's an anti-theft device, only designed to slow you down, not stop you.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Call the previous owner? Maybe they still have the "keys". Call Yamaha since it seems to be an OEM product? That way you can continue to use the lock.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Call the previous owner?  Maybe they still have the "keys".   Call Yamaha since it seems to be an OEM product?  That way you can continue to use the lock.


Did that, waiting for response

I'm going to try snap ring pliers for the cotter pin key. Channel locks will get the collar off


----------

